# R-302.3 Two Family Dwellings. 2009 IRC



## KZQuixote (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Folks,

This section requires a one hour wall between the dwelling units but has an exception allowing the rating to be reduced to one half hour if the building is equipped with an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with NFPA 13.

My question is: can a two family dwelling be served by a single system and still meet NFPA 13?

TIA

Bill


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2012)

Yes.........

Hopefully the place is owned by one person or the two owners get along


----------

